# What is this? New this year...



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

This turned up this year all over my food forest area. It starts out reddish green - the plants that get more sun are green except for the underside of the leaves. The ones in partial shade are more reddish. No flowers yet, grows 2-4 feet tall, zone 6 SW Missouri.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel (Jul 12, 2009)

Does it have a minty scent when broken? 

The first two pictures look like Parrilla, which is of the mint family. Sometimes called beefsteak plant, I believe. Be positive of the ID before ingesting! But if it's Parrilla you can make a nice tea with it. It doesn't work as well a peppermint but is good to ease a stomach. Our rabbits eat it sometimes but the horse and goats won't. 

I'm not positive that it is Parrilla but Parrilla grows all over the Ozarks.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, Perilla mint.
It is super happy at my place this year too.
So much rain!
I just spent some serious hours knocking it down in my goat pasture here.
It is toxic to livestock,,, not that they would touch it unless desperate.

http://swcd.mo.gov/bollinger/documents/Perillamint.pdf


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Purilla is right. It is usually easy to pull up as the roots are shallow. It will make a pure spike of flowers then rattling seeds. I hate the plant and animals can get URI's by just breathing th plant if it is near their loading area. Pesticides do not work on it unless you use the kind that is harmful to your animals.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone - it looks like it is Perilla! Ozark Mountain Jewel - have you had any trouble feeding it to your rabbits? Some sites say that it is toxic to animals. I raise rabbits and am always looking for good snacks for them. Thanks.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I eat it. It's great fresh, with soy sauce and rice and grilled fish. You can also make kimchi with it, or season it with chili powder, garlic, sugar, and onion to make a pungent side dish that's good with rice.
I let mine reseed every year and enjoy the free food.

http://mykoreankitchen.com/2014/05/15/korean-pickled-perilla-leaves-kkaennip-jangajji/


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

ajaxlucy, thanks for that link.
It is quite timely to my thoughts about kimchee, as well as the perdilla being so abundant.
It is beyond a coincidence.


----------

